# Sell a pistol out of state?



## kingfishcam (Jul 16, 2002)

If I sell a pistol to a persone that lives in Ohio, can I do so without mailing the pistol through a FFL? Meaning, if they have a purchase permit, can they pick the gun up from me?


----------



## peaker power (Oct 30, 2004)

Federal law says interstate tranfers must go through an ffl in the home state of the buyer/receiver for hand guns. you may even need to send through an ffl but not sure, would likly be the eaysest any.

Best to call an ffl and ask, the one the buyer may use would be good.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

I bought a pistol through an employee program from Kimber. Had to go through an FFL. I'm almost sure its the same private party to private party.


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

You drop it off to a Michigan FFL and they ship it to an Ohio FFL..... Buyer then gets it from Ohio FFL. Sorry but no way around it with a handgun.


----------



## mike the pike (Mar 11, 2008)

Dont find yourself in the pokey just to save a few bucks


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

You can drive to an OH FFL dealer & let them do the transfer. The new owner can do the rest with an FFL in his State. Many states do no require the 'purchase permit' like MI. I have done handguns FTF private sales in WI with just cash & carry. When you cross state lines you have to go through an FFL, handgun or rifle. If you just sell the OH resident your handgun & for some reason it gets 'traced' in the future & comes back to you, questions will be asked. You just never know where it will end up once it is out of your hands.


----------

